# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Đi Campuchia bằng xe nào ?

## jimmytravel10

Các bạn đang có dự định đi Campuchia bằng xe nào nhưng chưa biết đi hãng nào. Vậy hãy cùng Công ty du lịch tham khảo các hãng xe bus đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn về chi tiết về thời gian xuất bến, địa điểm & giá vé dưới đây cho chuyến đi của hoidulich.net nhé.

Đi campuchia bằng xe gì - Đi Campuchia nên đi xe nào gọi 1900 9227

Xe Sorya bus – xe 168  – Tuyến xe buýt từ Sài Gòn đi Campuchia
Địa điểm: 301 Phạm Ngũ lão, Quận 1.
Văn phòng đại lý 302 Cộng Hòa – Phường 13- Tân Bình
Thời gian xuất bến: 6h45,8h00,11h45,& 13h45, tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh, Sài Gòn – Siem Reap hay Sài Gòn – Sihanouk Ville.
Giá vé quân bình : 230.000đ/khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh, 499.000đ/khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Siem Riep và tuyến Sài Gòn – Sihanouk Ville.
Điện thoại đặt vé: 083.9209.438 hay  028 66 84 64 27 tổng đài đại lý 1900 9227 công ty du lịch Thái Dương
  Đi Campuchia nên đi xe nào gọi 1900 9227

Sorya là một trong các hãng xe đi Campuchia bằng xe nào là hãng xe của Campuchia nhưng có văn phòng đại diện tại Việt Nam. Đội ngũ nhân viên của hãng chủ yếu là người Campuchia nói tiếng Anh khá tốt, ngoài ra còn nói được cả Tiếng Việt nhưng rất hách dịch. Lợi thế khi bạn đặt xe của Sorya là có vé xe đi trực tiếp các tỉnh xa như Sihanouk Ville hay Siem Reap mà không cần phải đổi xe ở Phnom Penh như các hãng khác nhìn chung xe hơi cũ.

Long Phượng – Xe bus chất lượng đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn
Địa điểm: 313 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1.
Thời gian xuất bến: 6h30, 8h30, 11h30, 11h30, 15h30.
Giá vé: 190.000đ/khách chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh, nếu đặt vé khứ hồi tuyến này thì chỉ còn 170.000đ/khách.
Đi Campuchia bằng xe nào? Bạn có thể lựa chọn hãng xe Long Phượng là đơn vị có nhiều uy tín trong lĩnh vực vận tải tiền thân là xe Mai Linh Express. Đây cũng là hãng xe bus đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn được nhiều du khách lựa chọn bởi có chất lượng tốt, giá vé hợp lý.

Xe Thái Dương – Xe bus chất lượng đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn
Địa điểm: 302 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình .
Thời gian xuất bến: 7h00, 8h30,09h00, 12h00, 13h30. 14h30 , 16h30 và xe giường nằm cao cấp .
Giá vé: 220.000vnđ/khách chiều tuyến Sài Gòn đi Phnom Penh,Sài Gòn đi Siem Reap ,Sài Gòn đi Sihanouk Ville ,Hà Tiên đi Sihanouk ville , Phnom Penh đi Kép , Kampot .. và các chặng nội địa trong Campuchia với giá cả tương đối hợp lý
Điện thoại đặt vé: 1900 9227 hay 028 66 84 64 27 || 028 62 74 64 27 Zalo tự động 093 856 9 108

Đi Campuchia bằng xe nào? Bạn có thể lựa chọn hãng xe Thái Dương là 1 trong những đơn vị có nhiều uy tín trong lĩnh vực cung cấp dịch vụ vận tải. Và đây cũng là công ty du lịch chuyên cung cấp vé xe bus đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn và các chặng nội địa Campuchia được nhiều du khách lựa chọn bởi có chất lượng tốt, giá vé hợp lý do cũng là đại lý đại diện của các hãng xe nội địa Campuchia như Virak buntham , Golden bayon, Meyhong express, ….. Giúp quý khách tiết kiệm thời gian trong việc tìm kiếm vé xe từ các hãng chỉ cần 1 cú điện thoại .Ngoài ra đơn vị này còn cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe limousine đi Campuchia từ 4c đến 45 chỗ , xe giường nằm đi Campuchia

Sapaco – Hãng xe bus đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn nổi tiếng
Địa điểm: 221 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1.
Thời gian xuất bến: 6h00, 8h00, 9h00, 10h00, 11h30, 14h00.
Giá vé: 230.000đ/khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh, 470.000đ/khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Siem Riep.
Điện thoại đặt vé: 083.9203.623.
Một trong cách đi Campuchia bằng xe nào khác bạn có thể tham khảo là Sapaco, nổi tiếng với chất lượng dịch vụ tốt. Đây cũng là đơn vị chuyên tuyến đến các điểm du lịch hấp dẫn ở Campuchia như Phnom Penh,nhưng sẻ đổi xe qua các hãng nội địa Campuchia đi Siem Reap, Sihanouk Ville.

Xe giường nằm Thái Dương  – Xe giường nằm chất lượng đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn 
Hãng này không có văn phòng tại Việt nam chỉ có công ty đại lý đại diện ở 302 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình . trụ sở công ty du lịch Thái Dương
Trạm gom khách 36  Do quan Đẫu quận 1
Thời gian xuất bến: 23h30
Giá vé: 310.000vnđ/khách chiều tuyến Sài Gòn đi Phnom Penh,Sài Gòn đi Siem Reap ,Sài Gòn đi Sihanouk Ville 
Nếu dùng xe này quý khách sẻ phải ngũ chờ trên xe cho đến lúc cửa khẩu làm việc lúc 6h00 sáng tuy hơi mệt nhưng có thể trải nghiệm với mấy anh tây palo
Điện thoại đặt vé: 1900 9227 hay 028 66 84 64 27 || 028 62 74 64 27 Zalo tự động 093 856 9 108

Đi Campuchia bằng xe nào? Bạn có thể lựa chọn hãng xe Thái Dương là 1 trong những đơn vị có nhiều uy tín trong lĩnh vực cung cấp dịch vụ vận tải. Và đây cũng là công ty du lịch chuyên cung cấp vé xe bus đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn và các chặng nội địa Campuchia được nhiều du khách lựa chọn bởi có chất lượng tốt, giá vé hợp lý do cũng là đại lý đại diện của các hãng xe trong Campuchia như Virak buntham , Golden bayon, Meyhong express, ….. Và cung cấp dịch vụ thuê xe limousine đi Campuchia , thuê xe giường nằm đi Campuchia và thuê xe đi Campuchia các loại ,

Kumho – Xe bus chất lượng đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn
Địa điểm: 243-263 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1.
Thời gian xuất bến: 7h00, 8h00, 9h00, 11h00, 13h00 và 15h30.
Giá vé: 210.000đ/khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh, giá khứ hồi 380.000đ/khách.
Điện thoại đặt vé: 08.6291.5389, 08.66.601.727.
Đây được đánh giá là hàng xe đi Campuchia bằng xe nào từ Sài Gòn có chất lượng tốt, nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo. Hiện nay, Kumho còn khai thác nhiều tuyến đường khác nhau xuất phát từ  Sài Gòn đi các tỉnh miền Đông, miền Tây, Nam Trung Bộ, Tây Nguyên và đi Campuchia.

Gian Ibis – Tuyến xe buýt từ Sài Gòn đi Campuchia
Địa điểm: 241 Phạm Ngũ lão, Quận 1.
Thời gian xuất bến: 07h00 ,& 14h00, tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh,  
Giá vé quân bình :  14usd /khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh,  
Gian Ibis là một trong các hãng xe được tìm kiếm đi Campuchia bằng xe nào là hãng xe của Campuchia nhưng có văn phòng đại diện tại Việt Nam. Đội ngũ nhân viên của hãng chủ yếu là người Campuchia nói tiếng Anh khá tốt, ngoài ra còn nói được cả Tiếng Việt nhưng rất hách dịch vì được cho là cháu ông chủ hãng .Làm việc gia chủ tương đối kinh người ngoại trừ các tiếp viên nữ và tài xế trên xe, có phục vụ bánh và nước suối được vote 4.9*

Khải Nam – Xe bus đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn
Địa điểm: 363 Hùng Vương , quận 5
Thời gian xuất bến: 4h00,5h00,7h00, 8h00, 9h00, 11h00, 12h00,13h00 và 15h30.
Giá vé: 180.000đ/khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh,  
Điện thoại đặt vé: 028 38 38 3399
Đây được đánh giá là đi Campuchia bằng xe nào từ Sài Gòn có chất lượng tốt, nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo có nhà ăn riêng tại cửa khẩu. Hiện nay, Khải nam còn khai thác nhiều tuyến đường khác nhau xuất phát từ Sài Gòn đi Hà Tiên .chất lượng 2.5*

1 1 - Đi Campuchia nên đi xe nào gọi 1900 9227

Phương Heng  – Xe bus chất lượng đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn
Địa điểm: 291 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1.
Thời gian xuất bến: 6h30, 8h30, 13h00 và 16h00.
Giá vé: 220.000đ/khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh,  
Điện thoại đặt vé: 08 38 38 53 53 
Đây được đánh giá là đi Campuchia bằng xe nào từ Sài Gòn có chất lượng tương đối, nhân viên phục vụ chưa nhiệt tình, chu đáo xe chủ yếu chở hàng và hay có những bình luận không tốt về vấn đề Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia từ khách quốc tế. Tuy nhiên được cái xe rộng rải thoải mái chất lượng 2.7*

Danh Danh  – Xe bus chất lượng đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn
Địa điểm: 275C Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1.
Thời gian xuất bến: 6h30, 8h30, 10h30,13h30 và 16h00.
Giá vé: 200.000đ/khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh,  
Điện thoại đặt vé: 08 62 788 388
Đây được đánh giá là đi Campuchia bằng xe nào từ Sài Gòn có chất lượng tương đối tốt, nhân viên phục vụ tạm ổn xe chủ yếu chở hàng và hay hết vé sớm do nhân viên thường không muốn bán cho khách đặt vé qua điện thoại nên giờ xuất bến xe lúc nào củng trống ghế trừ các ngày lễ. Tuy nhiên được cái xe rộng rải thoải mái chất lượng 3.4*

Mekong Express – Tuyến xe buýt từ Sài Gòn đi Campuchia
Địa điểm:275H Phạm Ngũ lão, Quận 1.
Thời gian xuất bến: 07h00,8h00,12h00,& 15h00, tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh, Sài Gòn – Siem Riep hay Sài Gòn – Sihanouk Ville.
Giá vé quân bình : 13 usd -14usd /khách/chiều tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnom Penh,  
Mekong express là một trong đi Campuchia bằng xe nào là hãng xe của Campuchia nhưng có văn phòng đại diện tại Việt Nam. Đội ngũ nhân viên của hãng chủ yếu là người Campuchia nói tiếng Anh khá tốt, ngoài ra còn nói được cả Tiếng Việt nhưng rất hách dịch vì được cho là cháu bà chủ.Làm việc tương đối kinh người ngoại trừ các tiếp viên nữ và tài xế trên xe, có phục vụ bánh và nước suối được vote 4.8*

Ngoài ra còn các hãng như Capital , Vanrec, Phonlin , 15SH , Phúc Danh ,Arivan

Trên đây là chúng tôi giúp các bạn biết đi Campuchia bằng xe nào, xe chất lượng tốt được nhiều du khách sử dụng đánh giá mà chúng tôi Công ty du lịch Thái Dương sưu tầm từ hành khách. Hy vọng, có thể giúp bạn lựa chọn được cho mình những hãng xe đi phù hợp nhất nhé.

https://xedicampuchia.com/di-campuch...di-xe-nao.html

----------

